# Hot mess headband cable pictures



## wire (Jan 29, 2013)

Here are some pictures of how to do the cable for this headband pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is one tight twist!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Chubby Checker would be proud of that TWIST ! lol

Must give it a try.


run4fittness said:


> That is one tight twist!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Now that's a cable and a half.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow. Thanks. When I get around to making this myself I'll know what to expect. I consider going to that effort for all of us above and beyond!


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Love it - might have to make one!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow that is cool!


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

I've also seen a demo of this done where you split the stitches across 2 double pointed needles and continue in pattern on each separately for a few rows (6 I think) then make the twist by knitting from the middle of the work onto a normal straight needle before picking up the other half from what would otherwise have been the beginning of the row, then carry on on normal needles - a cheat cable, but somewhat easier to manage than the tight cable with the long link yarn that can be hard to 'lose' - that said, I haven't tried it myself (yet!), it's in that huge mess of 'must try it' links in my craft folder! so if anyone else has had a go, do let us know how it went!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks bulky


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

You are so sweet to explain this with pictures.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

i did this headband several times and when i did the cables cross over like your picture i think i did it wrong and decided to cut the yarn and did each 11 sts separated...but i am not happy..... 
i will start over like your instruction...thank you so much


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Great picture tutorial! That is a LOT of stitches to do cable with.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

What about using 2 skeins of yarn?


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Have made several,the are so pretty ,I thunk! Just follow the pattern and grit your teeth! It will come out right !


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm working on a multiple cables headband for my daughter..... sure keeps me alert!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hot-mess-headband


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

It is tight, but I kept knitting, and the twist looked fantastic! Everyone I gifted them to loved them, especially because of the twist. So don't lose patience - it is worth while to knit up and so pretty when it is done.


run4fittness said:


> That is one tight twist!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing !


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks so much for the great picture instructions!


----------



## yTirAhc (Jun 20, 2012)

Many thanks for posting those pictures and directions. They are great! Spent some time trying to get the cable right and was never satisfied.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

wow what a great tutorial!


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you. I may try it. Notice, I didn't say will, but may.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you for the pictures. I am making the headband and have not reached the twist. The pictures make it very clear. :thumbup:


----------



## Amooozing (Nov 14, 2014)

I really didn't like the way the twist looked, so split the work in half, used dpn and two balls of yarn. I did 9 rows, before it felt like it twisted right, then rejoined and knitted to the end.


----------



## Kathleen1945 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is GREAT! I was doing it right all along but worrying about that carried yarn so spent a lot of time on Ravelry looking for solutions. Finally someone said the carried yarn is correct and someone else pointed the way to here for the pictures. Thank you so much. Although having to resume knitting with a purl instead of a knit after knitting off the cable needle in so tight a space might have been the reason my stitches ended up so stretched out in that area. I will have to go back and redo. Another Raveler said CO24 instead of 22 so you will remain in the k1,p1 sequence. Actually any number divisible by 4 would work.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice to see photos demonstrating this technique.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

My limit to a cable twist is 4 stitches to front or back. The carrying yarn needs to be fairly loose to accommodate too many stitches and on the return side is where loosening up the stitches is imperative for a smoothly lying cable in the finished item. Cables are one of my favorite knitting stitches, next to slip-stitch patterns. However, I can see where the twist is essential in the headband. Very cute.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you, I love cables


----------

